# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  أول مباراه مريخ هلال

## Mr speed

*الزمان:-مايو 1932 

المكان :-ميدان سوق القش

الحدث:- أول مباراه مريخ هلال
تشكيلة المريخ:-
محمد علي بخيت,فتحي ابراهيم ,مصطفى جلال ,محمد عثمان حامد ,حامد ابو عصا,احمد بابكر,زين العابدين الشفيع ,عبد الرحمن الفيل ,طه الشفيع ,محمد عبد السلام وعبيد الله محمد0

تشكيله الهلال ابوزعبوط,سيد ماهر ,فتح الله بشاره ,محمد مرسال ,عبد الله مبروك ,سليمان عبد الفراج ,محمد حسين شرفي ,حسن كديس ,يني خستفرو الامين بابكر,وعبد الرازق الطباخ



فرض المريخ سيطرته في بدايه المباراه واستطاع ان يسجل هدفين سريعين وكانا من نصيب زين العابدين الشفيع اول لاعب مريخي يتذوق طعم شباك الهلال وفي الشوط الثاني احتسب الحكم سليمان العتباني ضربه جزاء لا وجود لها لصالح الهلال ولم يعترض عليها احد فأحرز الهلال هدفه الاول لتصبح النتيجه 2-1لصالح المريخ0

والمباراه تلفظ انفاسها الاخيره ووسط صيحات مشجعي المريخ الفرحين بالفوز احتسب الحكم وللمره الثانيه ضربه جزاء لصالح الهلال دون ان يكون لها وجود تبعا لذلك اشتدت صيحات الاستنكارمن داخل وخارج الملعبووضعت الكره لتلعب ضربه الجزاء المزعومهالا ان السيد خالد عبد الله رئيس نادي المريخ حينها دخل الملعب والشرر يتطاير من عينيه واطاح الكره بعنف من الملعب مرددا في غضب وامتعاض(بلاش كلام فارغ)واشتد هياج الجمهور وحدث هرج ومرج وسارت الجماهير المريخيه تردد هتافات النصر حتى حي المسالمه 0ومنذ ذلك الحين اندلعت شراره لم ولن تنطفئ واصبحت فيما بعد وقودا لأحتدام نيران المنافسه التقليديه بين العملاقين والتي توارثناها جيلا بعد جيل حتى يومنا هذا



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


هذه المباراه كانت أول مباراه رسميه ولم تكتمل 

أشتعلت الشراره ومازالت حتى الآن ولكنها وبالرغم من ذلك لا تتعدى روح الاخاء والتنافس الشريف والعمل لأجل مصلحه واحده

قبل هذه المباراه كانت هنالك اول مباراه هلال مريخ على الاطلاق

أتى الهلال ناقصا فتم الاستعانه بواحد من الجمهور فكان أن أنتهت المباراه بفوز الهلال بهدف لهذا الذي تمت الاستعانه به

في ذلك اليوم كان تيم عباس يجري مرانا عاديا وبالرغم من ذلك كان عدد المتفرجون أكثر بكثير من الذين يشاهدون مباراه هلال مريخ
                        	*

----------


## hishamkh

*شكرا ً ليك على السرد التاريخي يا مستر سبيد
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*سوق القش يشهد اول هزيمه للجلافيط من اسيادهم
                        	*

----------


## samawal

*مرجعية الراجل ده شنو 
ده كلام شنو بالبقول فيهو ده 
ثم ثانيا .. متى تقدم الهلال على المريخ في الذكر 
*

----------


## النجم للرجم

*والله كلام سمؤال دا صاح مرجعية الراجل دا ما صحيحة لأنو ابوبكر عابدين ذكر بان المباراة انتهت 0/2 للزعيم والجلافيط 
عملوا شغب وقاموا بضرب الجمهور والحكم الحقيقة الوحيدة انه اهداف الزعيم احرزها الزين الشفيع .
ثانيا لالالالالالالالا تقدم الجلافيط علي الزعيم ابدا"- بالأقدمية كدا وبالإنجازات والبطولات المحلية والدولية
يجب ان نقول ودائما" ----  المريخ والهلال
*

----------


## ساهر النيل

*بارك الله فيك والله معلومة جميلة شديد كنت افتقدها
لا اسكت الله لك حس ولا جف قلمك...مع كل الود والتقدير
                        	*

----------


## النجم للرجم

*تشكر يا ساهر الليل - ومرحبا بك
في رحاب الزعيم
*

----------

